# Baby Pigeon Found



## taryt90 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi friendly bird lovers.

I have just discovered this magical site and have read through some of the forums but would love some help that's appropriate to my story! 

I found a baby pigeon at work yesterday morning, it was crouched in the garden in the parking lot and it looked cold, I didn't want to move it incase the parents were around but by the end of the day the poor thing was freezing and had no foliage to hide in, so I took it home. I have made it a nest/basket and have followed instructions on how to warm it up and have made sugar water and have tried dripping it onto its beak, it gets frustrated and flicks its head, its had maybe 10 drops. I've tried making a feeding tube thingy that I saw online. I didn't have a syringe so I cut a bottle and used a glove over the front of the bottle with a hole but he/she won't eat anything, I try get its beak into the hole but it just wriggles out. I first didn't have much to give it and tried feeding it a pronutro (porridge) mix. But my mom went to the shop and got an egg mix for birds? Not sure if that's even useful. I really just want to get this bird healthy and eating on its own so that it can fly and find its own way. From what I can see online its maybe a week- two weeks old, about half the size of a pigeon and still has some yellowish feathers around its neck. The little thing won't eat though and its crop is empty from what I can feel. It seems to just sleep and stretches its wings now and then. Poop looks normal maybe a bit more white than normal. Any response would be great!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing the baby pigeon.
Below is a link i found in today's posts

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/whattofeed.htm
Babies that are 2 weeks old or over can be fed defrosted corn and peas, served warm. They can be popped into the beak one at a time, feeding until the crop feels squishy like a bean bag.

Also this post should be moved to found a pigeon. You won't get responses under the " Wild and Feral".


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this needy little one.

Can you post a picture of it, so we can tell what age it might be?


----------



## Dumdedum (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi there

I found a baby pigeon a few days ago too and had exactly same problems. Here is my solutions and I hope it helps!

Feeding: as Dima says try feed him defrosted peas or corn. gently open his mouth(if hes like mine he WONT like this) and put one at the back of his mouth and he will gulp it down. mine learned how to take them by himself after a few feeds. 

Drinking: I got a plastic bottle top and filled it with sugar water. I dipped his beak in it and he would gulp it down(they don't seem to drink like other birds and dont need to lift their head and just suck it in) 

Good luck to you and your pidgey!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Make sure before feeding him first time his condition is stable,on a low heating pad if it's cold.


----------



## taryt90 (Jul 17, 2012)

Last night after heating all night he was stable, he even perched himself on a box and did a small fly before landing safely on the ground, this morning he is worse off than when I first found him, not able to stand wobbling around, maybe its coz he hasn't eaten in a while? I have begun emergency heating. With hot water bottle, heated room and going to do the sock and rice thing now. Hope he pulls through!


----------



## taryt90 (Jul 17, 2012)

*sad news *

It breaks my heart to inform that my little pigeon friend has passed away   I really thought that I was trying my best to keep him alive and I hope that I didn't do anything to kill his innocent little soul. 

Thanks for your help, my little guy was just so weak and obviously got too cold and I'm not sure how many days he hadn't eaten for. 


Regards,
Very sad girl


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your loss is our loss too. It's not your fault. Next time do not hesitate to rescue a bird as you know the basics steps, and once it's stabilized you can handfeed defrosted peas.


----------

